# 2011 Lampre-ISD kit



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Oh yeah.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Pink only belongs in the Giro.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

They'll be really easy to spot in the "black and blue sea" that Pro cycling is becoming.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

that is one ugly dude


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Combining pink and the word 'prerivestite' on a jersey is asking for trouble.

The only pink cycling jerseys that look good are 1) the one in the Giro 2) those worn by women.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Easy to pick out, but horrible looking.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

if you dont like this then maybe you need to find a new sport (note, 'commuting' is not a sport)


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Lampre IS the Giro anyway. Here's Fondriest on a Colnago. And he's wearing a Giro!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

It stands out from the rest...that's probably the best thing you can say about it/


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> if you dont like this then maybe you need to find a new sport (note, 'commuting' is not a sport)


If you don't like other people's opinions maybe you should avoid the internet. :thumbsup:


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

qatarbhoy said:


> If you don't like other people's opinions maybe you should avoid the internet. :thumbsup:


MIPOTD


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

there is always that one guy on the group ride with the pink bike. he can somehow pull off pink. this kit is for him.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> If you don't like other people's opinions maybe you should avoid the internet. :thumbsup:


if you are suggesting that the internet is filled mainly with other people's wrong opinions, then i would agree with you


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

I thought last year's was more exciting. For 2011 they simplified too much. The asymmetry in the 2009 kit was really nice.

https://www.ppolnews.com/primages/lampre_training_Vincenzo.jpg


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Who let their kids loose with the Crayolas?


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't understand why they didn't replace the pink with black for 2011.........


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The magenta/fuchsia-royal blue is awsome

Best color combination and sharp looking kit second to none and tied on the top with the Liquigas kit.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

32and3cross said:


> Easy to pick out, but horrible looking.



Yep. I've always loved the Lampre colors, but their designs have never thrilled me much-too blocky and Euro-asymetrical. But the last couple of seasons they've been much better, with the addition of more white in the design. 

2010 kit









2009 kit









The new one is a bit of a step backwards, IMO, and doesn't really appeal to me. Just too blah. And I've got four Lampre jerseys.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

shomyoface said:


> I can't understand why they didn't replace the pink with black for 2011.........


Like Bianchi dropping Celeste from their color palette...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*It's classy*

...but keep the basic design and add a bit more white for nest year, please.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

never liked it
T-Hom did pink so much better


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Like Bianchi dropping Celeste from their color palette...


Celeste, is that what that's called? I thought it was called "Kaiser Permanente", or "Scrubs Green". Worst color ever!
I'd way rather be riding in pink anyday.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

me likey


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> T-Hom did pink so much better


Do you mean T-Mobile? If so, +1. Great jersey.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

T K said:


> Celeste, is that what that's called? I thought it was called "Kaiser Permanente", or "Scrubs Green". Worst color ever!


Thank you. Such remarks warm my heart.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I like the Lampre kits. Probably wouldn't wear it, but I think it's a classic color combo like the colored blocks of the old Mapei kits.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

All I can say is that PINK is the real color of masculine.


----------

